# Prices for custom tags



## epox (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey, just wondering the average price for having a custom label made? I know the minimums are around 1200 so how much do you guys usually pay?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Prices vary greatly by company. I've seen prices as high as $450 for 1,000 damask labels, and as low as $185 for 1,200 taffeta labels.

You need to determine what will work best for you, and the quality that you want.


----------



## tickles (Apr 19, 2006)

im in the label business.... and... giving a rough quote based on:

1 colour. and its a folded label, meaning there's a top and bottom.
and it would be woven label, not printed.
i would say around USD$0.40 each for a min. order of 1200.
And they will be individually cut and its ends will be re-enforced so that it won't fray.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I would say that is on the high end of the spectrum.

There are label providers that will give you 2 colors and everything else you say about the label for about .25 per label for 1,200, with excellent quality.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

My brain might be leaky today, but I'm sure that my labels from www.luckylabel.com two colour, fold over, demask, worked out at about 10 cents each, buying 1200.


----------



## tickles (Apr 19, 2006)

yup. the prices that ive quote is also maybe cuz of the size i was basing it on. 
3.4inch by 1.3inch... and we fold it into half for you.
sorry and i meant 2 colours. my bad. >_<

monkey lantern, what is the size of your label? cuz if thats the price of your's... good price you are having there


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

There are companies that use a size "range" rather that a specific charge for a scecific size.

I got a damask label that is 2.5"W X 3"L, then folded, that I am going to use for jackets at .25 per label with 2 colors.

Luckylabel is great, but it just took to long to get my first order and the shipping was more than I wanted. So I found a company here in the states, that I can pay about the same as lucky with the shipping, but get them much faster.


----------



## tickles (Apr 19, 2006)

cominout tts a good deal man... how much do you order?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

My labels were 3" by 1.5" (1.5x1.5 folded)

Luckylabel would probably not be the best bet if you're US based...I'm in Australia, so it's all within the Asia-Pacific postal circle, so both fast and cheap. Bangkok to the US would probably be pricier than you'd like.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

tickles said:


> cominout tts a good deal man... how much do you order?


I just go a thousand, which is the minimum from the place I got them.

Here is the price break down on what they quoted me:

_Woven Label_
*Size:* 2' x 3"
*Material:* Damask
*Style:* Centerfold
*Color(s):* White ground w/ red/black stitch (lettering)

*Quantity Price*
1,000 $250
2,000 $350
3,500 $425
5,000 $495

That's why I said the .40 per label was on the high end of the spectrum. That's $480 for 1,200. For another $15 the company I use can give you 3,800 more!

For anybody interested...

www.westcoastlabel.com


----------



## tickles (Apr 19, 2006)

gd stuff... maybe i shld try redo-ing my pricing schemes. lol.
but i would say its also because of the sizing.
sizing does matter.

Length dont really matter, its the width. so in turn it affects the sizing.
and thus your pricing.

and we ship for free anywhere.. so i guess it depends on the individual


----------



## epox (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey what's the difference between damask, taffeta and satin? I'm trying to order some labels but I'm not sure about the different materials and which is the best to use?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Generally, damask is considered the highest quality.

It was discussed pretty good in this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1471


----------



## WeeJames (Apr 24, 2006)

Is it possible to get labels done in lower quantity runs (say 100)?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

WeeJames said:


> Is it possible to get labels done in lower quantity runs (say 100)?


I've never heard of it. 

I would really doubt it. It's not good business for the label provider. Especially woven labels. 

You may be able to get some printed labels in lesser quantities.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It's not really that necessary anyway - labels are cheap enough that you can just get 1200 (a common minimum) now, label 100 shirts, and use the rest later.

If you're a small enough outfit that you can't justify the cost of 1200 labels, chances are you're small enough that you also don't really need them. For the average online t-shirt seller labels are more about ego than about business sense - they're basically a luxury item.


----------



## tickles (Apr 19, 2006)

anyone here done changing of labels yourself??


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tickles said:


> anyone here done changing of labels yourself??


I don't think so (the question has come up here before and no-one has said they have).

The standard suggestions are to either hire a local seamstress/seamstressing student/screenprinting (etc.) company who does relabelling, etc.

I too would be interested in knowing just what it involves though and whether or not it's something I should learn to do myself though.


----------



## WeeJames (Apr 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> If you're a small enough outfit that you can't justify the cost of 1200 labels, chances are you're small enough that you also don't really need them. For the average online t-shirt seller labels are more about ego than about business sense - they're basically a luxury item.


I think you're right.. at this stage itd be more about our ego than whether it was worthwhile. Think ill hold off for now


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Solmu said:


> I don't think so (the question has come up here before and no-one has said they have).
> 
> The standard suggestions are to either hire a local seamstress/seamstressing student/screenprinting (etc.) company who does relabelling, etc.
> 
> I too would be interested in knowing just what it involves though and whether or not it's something I should learn to do myself though.


From what I understand from a local seamstress, is it's not that complicated, but you do need to know the basics of sewing and using a sewing machine/serger.

There is a small tool called seamripper. It is a little tool, with a blade on the end. The handles are either plastic or metal. The blade can be straight or curved. The come in different sizes for different types of seams that would need ripping.

You undo the seam where the label is, and remove enough thread to take the label out. Then, you place the other label in. And if you are careful, you can use the same peice of thread to sew in the new label.

Also, there is a machine that bigger companies use. But I have no idea how that works.

If you like to try it, you can get a seamripper for less that $10 from a local craft store. Of course you would have to have sewing machine on hand. Or you could sew the new label in by hand!


----------



## tickles (Apr 19, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> From what I understand from a local seamstress, is it's not that complicated, but you do need to know the basics of sewing and using a sewing machine/serger.
> 
> There is a small tool called seamripper. It is a little tool, with a blade on the end. The handles are either plastic or metal. The blade can be straight or curved. The come in different sizes for different types of seams that would need ripping.
> 
> ...



mmmmm ya thats along the lines i was thinking of also. i have the seamripper but i just cant muster the courage to dig in onto one of my tees. lol. think i'll try it out on an old tee during the weekend!!

thx though for the suggestion


----------

